# Peeta has a tumor



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

I can't post pictures just yet (I will, I'm at work at the moment) - but I'm concerned because although Peeta definitely went through a molt a few weeks ago- I can now see a tiny bald spot near his tailfeathers (which still havent grown back right). He has one (older) tailfeather that is all frayed at the end, and other feathers underneath that look as though they should have taken its place but havent yet.

There are three feathers sticking out of place, and a tiny little bump (from what I can feel). Before I saw a bunch of dark spots (looked like new feathers coming in) so I wasn't worried. I figured maybe he was irritated by the feather growth but now I'm not so sure. 

I posted a few weeks ago, he was looking much better then compared to now. I just wanted to know if anybody has ever seen such a thing with their birds. I wrote my avian already but he's not always helpful. He just tells me to wait and see.
His behavior is normal otherwise, is eating, still able to fly, etc. He looks "fine" except for the fact that when he preens that one area I can see some red bare skin... I'm a mess!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It doesn't sound like any reason for undue panic on your part and we'll need to see pictures before anyone can offer suggestions. Many different things can cause frayed feathers.

If you are overly concerned, you can always take your budgie to a different Avian Vet and get a second opinion.

What is your budgie's diet like?
A bird's diet has a huge impact on its overall health.*


----------



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

I have some pictures. I've never seen his tailfeathers in such disarray! The "bald spot" i refer to is hiding on his left side, where you can see the three feathers poking out. It's not visible unless he is preening. I initially thought the tiny bump I could see was inflammation from feathers trying to poke through (as like I said, I had initially seen some black dots implying new feather growth). I also saw long pin feather like things that to me looked like feathers yet to bloom. I haven't been able to get eyes on those in a few days.

His long black (older) tailfeather has frayed, newer feathers poking diagonally underneath it - again, as though they intend to replace the long frayed black one. He has other feathers on the right side that look like they want to come out but havent. He is not tame so I cannot really touch him very much without causing stress. This is another reason why I haven't yet taken him to another vet- I do not want to cause more stress than not.

I also noticed this morning that his brother, Pippin has a slightly dry looking/crusty cere. This JUST happened. Could he have mites?! I keep their cage relatively clean, not sure why they would just get mites out of the blue?! Ugh. Although, he has just recently lost a couple feathers also- perhaps he's begun another molt. That would explain the dry cere/flakiness.

As far as diet, Peeta eats seed, green leaves (either dandelion, or dark lettuce), carrots, every day- some egg sparingly... occasional millet...

He still chats with Pippin, they still preen each other, hes mobile- moves around... I'd say the only thing is that hes preening his backside more often than he used to. Is it possible he's experiencing a really drawn out, terrible molt?! I haven't seen any feathers come out for a few weeks now though.. As you can see he's not sitting fluffed up or anything. he looks rather sleek aside from his tail!

I work really hard to ensure their health, and for a while they've been doing great. Pippin aside from his cere, is just lovely. Peeta has always been my favorite so I'm extra disturbed by his lack of organized tailfeathers... I want him to be okay!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe your Peeta's tail feathers aren't as tidy because he messes them up while playing? Do you see him preening his tail and properly positioning his tail feathers? And when he preens that specific area, does he do so in a more aggressive manner?

The only way to really find out what is going on is to actually hold your Peeta and properly check the area to see if there are new feathers growing in or not. Can he step up to your finger? If so, then you can have a better look at it.

About your Pippin, it's possible he is in the process of moulting the skin on his cere (if you see some light peeling on the cere). A photo showing your Pippin's whole beak/cere area will be helpful to possibly rule out mites.


----------



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

aluz said:


> Maybe your Peeta's tail feathers aren't as tidy because he messes them up while playing? Do you see him preening his tail and properly positioning his tail feathers? And when he preens that specific area, does he do so in a more aggressive manner?
> 
> The only way to really find out what is going on is to actually hold your Peeta and properly check the area to see if there are new feathers growing in or not. Can he step up to your finger? If so, then you can have a better look at it.
> 
> About your Pippin, it's possible he is in the process of moulting the skin on his cere (if you see some light peeling on the cere). A photo showing your Pippin's whole beak/cere area will be helpful to possibly rule out mites.


Thanks for your thoughts. I have tried endlessly to tame Peeta- to even get him to step up- but he never took to me sadly. He was bonded with his first buddy Caesar, and now Pippin. There was never much room for me I'm afraid!

I held peeta briefly a few weeks ago, and I did feel a few little prickly pin feathers. I also felt that slight little bump that, to me at the time- seemed inflamed from growth. If the feathers I felt have since grown in more they haven't been positioned properly. They just stick out of his side in an odd way. I have never seen him "put them right" either. He doesn't preen the area more aggressively than his wings or other areas. He just sort of goes over the area and eventually stops. Would it mean something if there are no feathers growing in? I feel like I'm very scattered in these messages, I do need to find another avian they're just not easy to find or cheap to visit. Most times I've had to "argue" my way to get more info or treatment ideas etc. I wish there were more vets around :/

Overall though, since his feathers arent puffed up and he's not acting much different- thats got to be a good sign right? My old budgie had fatty tumors, I worry that this is whats causing the little lump on his back- but at the same time he's not exhibiting the same symptoms. I'm hoping it's just a rough molt.... I've read molting can take months.. perhaps he's in the thick of it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you need assistance in locating an Avian Vet, please send me your city location in a Private Message and I'll try to assist you.

Avian Vets require additional training above and beyond regular vets. 
Good Avian Vets often spend more time with each client than a regular vet because not only do birds hide illnesses, the vet may spend time educating the client with regard to the bird's health, diet and well-being.
When it comes to budgies, can you even imagine trying to examine and diagnose an animal so small and very fragile? 

Just as in any profession, there will be some Avian Vets that are better than others.

In my opinion, it's worth the time and effort to find one you are comfortable with and trust. 
And, it's worth the money to ensure the best health for your birds. *


----------



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *If you need assistance in locating an Avian Vet, please send me your city location in a Private Message and I'll try to assist you.
> 
> Avian Vets require additional training above and beyond regular vets.
> Good Avian Vets often spend more time with each client than a regular vet because not only do birds hide illnesses, the vet may spend time educating the client with regard to the bird's health, diet and well-being.
> ...


Thank you. I'll write you shortly. Did you have any thoughts on the images and the info I posted?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You indicated Peeta is active, happy and eating, drinking and pooping normally.

Even though his feathers are disheveled, he's a very handsome budgie. 

Having Peeta examined by a good qualified Avian Vet will determine if a feather cyst is the cause of the problem and permit the proper treatment to take place, if so.*


----------



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *You indicated Peeta is active, happy and eating, drinking and pooping normally.
> 
> Even though his feathers are disheveled, he's a very handsome budgie.
> 
> Having Peeta examined by a good qualified Avian Vet will determine if a feather cyst is the cause of the problem and permit the proper treatment to take place, if so.*


Thanks 

From your experience is it possible that this is just a long drawn out molt for him?

I feel like i always end up with the weird situations that most people don't deal with. So frustrating :/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


PeetaAndPippin said:



Thanks 

From your experience is it possible that this is just a long drawn out molt for him?

I feel like i always end up with the weird situations that most people don't deal with. So frustrating :/

Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I'm not there and seeing the bird first hand.

Having him examined by an Avian Vet is really your best option at this time.

If there does happen to be a feather cyst (small chance but possible) it needs to be diagnosed and treated.*


----------



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not there and seeing the bird first hand.
> 
> ...


I understand.

Tried to PM you not sure if it went through?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


PeetaAndPippin said:



I understand.

Tried to PM you not sure if it went through?

Click to expand...

Yes, I've answered your PM now. 
I was off-line for a short while. *


----------



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks. Turns out, Peeta appears to have a large tumor (?)... We're assuming it's aggressive because when I initially posted, he didnt have any lumps or bumps. There is now a large, bald & somewhat red bump on his back. He has a limp leg, and while he is still chirpy, eating, active- I know he won't be with us for the long haul. Breaks my heart.
I have already sourced 2 male parakeets to be friends with Pippin once Peeta loses his fight- but this time they are from a reputable breeder. I can no longer handle the illnesses that come with the birds from the big pet stores and will no longer give them my money.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. Have you managed to take him to an avian vet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry to hear little Peeta is suffering from a tumor.

Did the Avian Vet suggest any changes in his diet or specific things you can do to ensure he is not in pain or suffering?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the bad news  

I hope you're able to make him comfortable until his time comes.


----------



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. Have you managed to take him to an avian vet?


Yes :/ I couldnt afford to do more testing and whatnot but they were pretty sure it's an aggressive tumor. I'm watching him, but the second he shows signs of suffering I'm going to do something about it.



FaeryBee said:


> *I'm very sorry to hear little Peeta is suffering from a tumor.
> 
> Did the Avian Vet suggest any changes in his diet or specific things you can do to ensure he is not in pain or suffering?*


The vet said that this is likely not due to diet but genetics. He said that because he is still chirping, eating, active- he isn't suffering. I need to keep watching him... I won't let him get to the point of no return, I'll make sure he's comfortable... Very upsetting. Sad that these big stores can get away with selling such babies so irresponsibly. Never again.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of this, Is it at all possible his preen gland is blocked, Can you perhaps get a second opinion on the diagnosis?
ending loving thoughts and peaceful wishes to Peeta.


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear the diagnosis for Peeta.You say your vet is "pretty sure" that it is a tumour.I tend to agree with Cathy that a second opinion might be valuable, if at all possible. I am keeping wee Peeta in my prayers.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to ask do you only feed your budgie seed treats. I see no seed in a dish for your bird he has to have a good seed diet mix as well as seed treats... You can buy a good seed mix or you can buy seed loose I can give you what I give my bird

1 cup of plain canary seed
1/2 of a cup of jap millet
1/2 of a cup of white Millet
Small amount of hulled Oats

Mix this together place in the budgies dish and store the rest in a sealed plastic bag and put in a air tight container and store in a dark cupboard... I buy this loose and each seed mix I buy loose say half of a kilo in a packet you can buy less if you like... I put what I have made up in an air tight plastic sealed bag this keeps for ages....


----------

